# sis 191 ethernet

## Yourkfield

друзья, не бейте сильно,

подскажите что мне делать со следующей траблой,

устанавливаю в надцатый раз генту на очередной свой бук,

нубом себя не считаю, но до профессионализма пока-что далеко,

при загрузке с минимал СД, мой сетевой интерфейс(проводной) выдаёт такую бяку:

"eht0: auto-negotiating", и отказуется работать,

проблем с назначением метрики не испытую, но, ни пинга, ничего,

могу это остановить (ну естественно /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop), 

(минимал сд - последний автоблид), думал там всё это будет,

бук - asus X61Sl

что мне сделать с этим ?

заранее благодарю за помощь.

----------

## MageSlayer

Ну, вроде это сетевуха пытается применить из своих режимов работы (10/100/1000 МБит/c)

С кабелем и коннектором все в порядке?

Попробуй отключить автоопределение и по-применять параметры вручную через ethtool.

P.S. Без понятия есть ли ethtool на LiveCD

----------

## Yourkfield

каким образом отключить автоопределение сокрости !,

или ethtool как раз для этого ?

спс заранее !

----------

## MageSlayer

Отключение автоопределения:

ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off

P.S. Смотри man по ethtool

----------

